# Price



## davisg (Sep 24, 2008)

Going to by a MP 40, found one for 515 at a local dealer, to high or about right? If to high what kind of price should I be looking for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum
The M&P40 is a great pistol.

Is it new or used?


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

I have the M&P9 and it's awesome. Granted I don't have a lot to compare it to (yet). But it's a whole lot of fun to shoot.

I'd say that price is really good if it's a new gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it's new that's a very fair price. Good luck.


----------



## davisg (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, yea it is a new one.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome Aboard !!!!!! Stop talking and go BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Gunbroker.com is a good barometer on price. This one is NIB for $434. Average is near $475.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=111183817


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

when looking at gunbroker you have to factor in the shipping and how much it will cost to use someone's FFL. I use it a lot though too to get an idea on price. I just thought I'd add that little bit in for anyone thinking about using it.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> when looking at gunbroker you have to factor in the shipping and how much it will cost to use someone's FFL. I use it a lot though too to get an idea on price. I just thought I'd add that little bit in for anyone thinking about using it.


Fully agree. I use it as a negotiation barometer of the price at which someone is willing to sell that model, figuring they are not adding profit into the S&H and FFL transfer costs. For common guns I'll look for local/in state sales and ask if the seller is an FFL, could I come pick it up. Then you know there's no up charge on the services.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Check budsgunshop.com. Their shipping is included in price, leaving you transfer fee of an FFL. There is also no sales tax on online purchases.


----------

